# A Plane Tree Fork



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I my town plane trees grow only in parks and I found one branch already cut by "Parks" communal company which they did not take away.

Here it is:









This is my first plane tree ever and I liked the bark so much that I tried to preserve it: I applied directly some transparent lacquer (shiny, although I told the woman in the shot I wanted non-shiny...):









I used the tubes Dayhiker sent me recently (pls see my post http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21059-this-post-is-about-pure-happiness/?hl=%2Bthis+%2Bpost+%2Babout):

I banded it like this:









And a close up:









This is intended for my friend, a hunter and it should be held like this:









I hope you enjoed,,

jazz


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

It can't be more natural than this!!!!

Sweet 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I like the natural camo...I think a hunter would love that slingshot!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That will take some game, and it looks good for the pocket too. Nice one Jazz!


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Excellent Bro!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy bien aprovechado, a esa bondad de la natufaleza no le hizo falta nada más.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

A beauty and a great little companion to carry about. Looks stout and powerful too. Nice piece of work jazz. Well done.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very good work.


----------



## treetoppredator (Jan 22, 2013)

I may be mistaken but i believe that is either Crepe Myrtle or Sycamore.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

thank your very much for your comments, they are very important to me especialy in this case since this is my first plane tree fork, my first intention to preserve the bark and my first hunter slingshot.



treetoppredator said:


> I may be mistaken but i believe that is either Crepe Myrtle or Sycamore.


Hi treetoppredator, you might be right; I myself was not sure and I was serching on the internet and I found that sycamore and plane tree do have similarities, in some photos practicaly they are same, so it is possible; however, it is not Crepe Myrtle because photos that I found on internet are very different from what we have in the parks here.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I like that slingshot! Very good job :thumbsup:


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

treetoppredator said:


> I may be mistaken but i believe that is either Crepe Myrtle or Sycamore.


Sycamore would be my bet, Nice work!!!


----------

